# Jumping up



## Mummaeaves (7 mo ago)

Any help in stopping our 4 month vizsla jumping up would be great appreciated. We push her down and say down and she kind of gets it but still is persistent with this behaviour. She can get a little cranky and bite when this request is repeated. Otherwise we are slowly getting past the "shellshock" of our new fur baby and enjoying her immensely.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Mummaeaves said:


> Any help in stopping our 4 month vizsla jumping up would be great appreciated. We push her down and say down and she kind of gets it but still is persistent with this behaviour. She can get a little cranky and bite when this request is repeated. Otherwise we are slowly getting past the "shellshock" of our new fur baby and enjoying her immensely.


At 4 months it will be constant reminders and consistency is needed.
Still very young.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

It is a never-ending struggle with Ellie now 1.5+ years old. She continues to jump up on us when she is very excited. We give her our corrective vocal "EH EH" and body language and she'll typically run away , reset, and come back. We also use "get your toy" where we do not give her attention until she has one of her toys in her mouth. This is probably the most effective method as it serves to distract her, and also the toy acts like a pacifier for the excited energy in terms of redirecting the jumping. At 4 months , I would definately start on the "get your toy" method of redirection to add to your arsenal!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Buy a 1meter long leash and keep it clipped to her collar.
When she starts jumping up, or you want to interact with her, carefully step on the leash, and let her correct herself. She tries to jump up, the leash won’t let her.
DON’T use the leash to physically force her down. She has to jump against it on her own. No input from you other than praise.


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

Mummaeaves said:


> Any help in stopping our 4 month vizsla jumping up would be great appreciated. We push her down and say down and she kind of gets it but still is persistent with this behaviour. She can get a little cranky and bite when this request is repeated. Otherwise we are slowly getting past the "shellshock" of our new fur baby and enjoying her immensely.





Mummaeaves said:


> Any help in stopping our 4 month vizsla jumping up would be great appreciated. We push her down and say down and she kind of gets it but still is persistent with this behaviour. She can get a little cranky and bite when this request is repeated. Otherwise we are slowly getting past the "shellshock" of our new fur baby and enjoying her immensely.


We have the same problem with our 7 month old. When visitors come, he is so excited, jumping up that the could accidentally hurt someone. What has worked for us is an e-collar. Simply by using the "bell" signal and saying no, he stops the jumping. It is amazing ....it has worked for us. Also when we play he doesn't know when to stop and "No" does not work -- the bell on the e-collar and "no" works for us. This may be a consideration for you.


----------

